# Custom aspect ratio option removal?



## gsp1946 (Feb 26, 2013)

I made an error when I entered a custom aspect ratio and would like to remove it from my custom options list.  I can't seem to find any protocol for this.  How do I remove it?  Thanks.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Simple answer is that you can't. However, Lightroom will only store, I believe, the latest 5 custom ratios....so as you create "correct" ones, the incorrect one will migrate down the list until it eventually drops off.


----------



## gsp1946 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks, Jim.  That was easy. How 'bout that?  One day on the Lightroom Forum and I've gotten a pesky problem solved.


----------

